

Harper's Index, January 2013 - pron
http://harpers.org/archive/2013/01/harpers-index-345/

======
pron
* Rank of “attire” among the leading reasons “millennials” are unsuccessful in job interviews : 1

* Rank of their posting inappropriate pictures on social media : 2

